# [2012] Marriott Visa offers Cat 1-4 certs for $3000 spending



## thinze3 (Jan 29, 2012)

I received an email a couple of days ago stating this: 



> From February 1 through March 31, 2012, spend $1,500 a month for two months and get A FREE NIGHT E-CERTIFICATE at any category 1-4 hotel.* E-Certificates must be redeemed within 6 months of the issue date. Every time you use your Marriott Rewards® Credit Card, you're closer to a special free night stay.



If this were a Cat 1-5 cert it might be worth it.
Are they still  offering nights credit?  I've already received one night credit for my Marriott spending.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> I received an email a couple of days ago stating this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just received a new card the other day and some other material and the elite night credit for every $3000 spend was still listed.


----------



## mike2200 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Visa Card*



thinze3 said:


> I received an email a couple of days ago stating this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For those who do not have a Marriott CC yet-

Their is an offer from Chase of 70k points, 1 night cert., no fee 1st yr, Marriott Premier Visa (but I believe the cert. is from Marriott and if you received one before for opening a CC you do not get another one..

https://applynowdc1.chase.com/FlexAppWeb/renderApp.do?CAT=0&PID=MAB1&PROMO=DF01&SPID=DN7M


----------



## gblotter (Jan 30, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> From February 1 through March 31, 2012, spend $1,500 a month for two months and get A FREE NIGHT E-CERTIFICATE at any category 1-4 hotel.* E-Certificates must be redeemed within 6 months of the issue date. Every time you use your Marriott Rewards® Credit Card, you're closer to a special free night stay.


Is this promotion universally available to any current Marriott card holder, or by invitation only?


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 30, 2012)

gblotter said:


> Is this promotion universally available to any current Marriott card holder, or by invitation only?



I got one, but husband did not (so far).  I stopped using my card, my husband has had several thousand on his each of the past few months (3 MF were charged).

It says the promotional offer is non-transferable, but doesn't give any information to sign up, so it must be automatic if you receive the offer in the mail.


----------



## NJDave (Jan 30, 2012)

My offer is for $3,000 per month.  I rarely use that card but charged $2,000 last month for Marriott timeshare fees.


----------



## wvacations (Jan 30, 2012)

I use my Marriott card daily so never get these offers. I think they target people not using the card with these offers to get them to use the card.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 30, 2012)

Wish I would get that offer. I could easily make it.

Sheila


----------



## m61376 (Jan 30, 2012)

mike2200 said:


> For those who do not have a Marriott CC yet-
> 
> Their is an offer from Chase of 70k points, 1 night cert., no fee 1st yr, Marriott Premier Visa (but I believe the cert. is from Marriott and if you received one before for opening a CC you do not get another one..
> 
> https://applynowdc1.chase.com/FlexAppWeb/renderApp.do?CAT=0&PID=MAB1&PROMO=DF01&SPID=DN7M



Where does it indicate that there is a 70,000 point offer. I finally decided to get a Marriott card at the end of last week, but responding to a 50K offer; I'd love to call them and get the 70,000 if I had more info. on the offer.


----------



## NWL (Jan 30, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> I received an email a couple of days ago stating this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course they offer this after we all paid our MFs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2012)

NWL said:


> Of course they offer this after we all paid our MFs.



I thought the same thing.


----------



## mike2200 (Jan 31, 2012)

m61376 said:


> Where does it indicate that there is a 70,000 point offer. I finally decided to get a Marriott card at the end of last week, but responding to a 50K offer; I'd love to call them and get the 70,000 if I had more info. on the offer.



to read about the offer go to below site, you can confirm amount etc via Chase or ask them to honor the offer..

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/mile...ight-no-fee-1st-yr-marriott-premier-visa.html


----------



## NWL (Jan 31, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought the same thing.



Between my MFs and what we charged during our stay at Grande Vista, I would have scored the cert easily.   

Thanks again for your info and tips about Grande Vista.  We all had a great time.  We ended up with a 3 bedroom lock-off that worked perfectly for our group.  

Now if I can just figure out why I could get wi-fi in every room in the unit except the bedroom I was in............


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 31, 2012)

*70K MR points for a Visa is worth getting a second card for.*

We have found in the past that virtually all offers from Chase are targeted.  There was a time when I would click one of those Visa application pages and the number of points offered would come in as one number and quickly change to another by the time the page finished loading.

Targeting can be spending habits, zip codes or any number of things.

I too just recently paid my MF's and a hefty college tuition payment.  Too bad this spend $1500/month for two months offer didn't come a little sooner.  I don't think a cat 1-4 cert is worth changing my house payment auto draft for two months and then changing it back.  Not even sure you can pay your house payment with a credit card.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 31, 2012)

mike2200 said:


> to read about the offer go to below site, you can confirm amount etc via Chase or ask them to honor the offer..
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/mile...ight-no-fee-1st-yr-marriott-premier-visa.html



I did try calling- escalated to a supervisor and got nowhere. Very frustrating! I see some people have mentioned success via e-mail after their first charge. I'd like to know who they're contacting successfully; it would be nice to get the extra 20,000 points, esp. since I haven't even received the card yet, just the approval.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 31, 2012)

I read that the "tested" way to do this, is to send a secure message via Chase website to customer service, and ask to be awarded the additional 20k, after the 50k posts to your account.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 31, 2012)

ada903 said:


> I read that the "tested" way to do this, is to send a secure message via Chase website to customer service, and ask to be awarded the additional 20k, after the 50k posts to your account.



Thanks! I will remember to do that after I actually get the card then. Haven't been overseas in a long time (actually, since right before 9/11) so I'm thinking it is time to rack up those points. Now I'll have a new excuse as to why shopping and getting good prices actually saves us money :hysterical:


----------



## Numismatist (Jan 31, 2012)

NJDave said:


> My offer is for $3,000 per month.  I rarely use that card but charged $2,000 last month for Marriott timeshare fees.



I hate this stuff, my offer was $2500 per month.

I guess we're all not equal after all in the eyes of Marriott


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 31, 2012)

Numismatist said:


> I hate this stuff, my offer was $2500 per month.
> 
> I guess we're all not equal after all in the eyes of Marriott



I would think it's "we're all not equal in the eyes of *Chase*"


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 31, 2012)

Numismatist said:


> I hate this stuff, my offer was $2500 per month.
> 
> I guess we're all not equal after all in the eyes of Marriott



Mine was $1500 per month for a total of $3000 for the 2 months.  Guess I'm in the low rent district.


----------



## Whirl (Jan 31, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> Wish I would get that offer. I could easily make it.
> 
> Sheila



Me too. Makes me think I need to st using for a while to see if I get an offer.


----------



## Numismatist (Jan 31, 2012)

Strange calculation I have to go through:

My Fidelity Amex gets me 2% on everything...

so giving that up for $5,000 means I loose $100 in cash back.

Therefore, I'm BUYING a cat. 1-4 night for $100...

except that I also get the additional 5,000 MR point because I used that card.

Not sure it's worth it, there are a few cat. 4 places that are consistently $129+, so perhaps...

hmmm...games...maybe the only way to win is not to play...:rofl:


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 31, 2012)

No offer of any kind to me, but I used my Marriott a lot traveling in Dec/Jan and also paid MFs. Maybe they don't need to reward me since I would be able to make that looking at my recent spending history.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 31, 2012)

I recently reported an example where I reserved a Cat 1 Marriott TP using a Cat 1-4 cert.  The TP is charging $249 plus tax for that weekend.  Also locally, this JW Marriott in Houston and this Marriott in Sugarland are Cat 4's.  You just have to spend them wisely.


----------



## RandR (Jan 31, 2012)

I called to see if I could get this promotion and I was told that they are sending out notices to different cardholders over different months so I may get one in the months to come.  Not sure I buy that but I guess we will see.


----------



## Numismatist (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, in any case, it won't cause me to increase my spending other than to get the reward.  The moment I hit $2,500 in February, I'll go back to my FIA Amex; then I'll start again March 1st until I hit $2,500 again, then I'll stop.

I suppose it does cause some to 'switch' permanently to the card just due to habit forming - I assume that's the idea.


----------



## mike2200 (Jan 31, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> We have found in the past that virtually all offers from Chase are targeted.  There was a time when I would click one of those Visa application pages and the number of points offered would come in as one number and quickly change to another by the time the page finished loading.
> 
> Targeting can be spending habits, zip codes or any number of things.
> 
> I too just recently paid my MF's and a hefty college tuition payment.  Too bad this spend $1500/month for two months offer didn't come a little sooner.  I don't think a cat 1-4 cert is worth changing my house payment auto draft for two months and then changing it back.  Not even sure you can pay your house payment with a credit card.



This offer (the Marriott mentioned above) is not targeted nor are lots of Chase bonus offers to open a CC a partial list is:

Sapphire 50k points
Marriott 70k points
United   40k miles
Priority Club
Ritz Carlton
Southwest Airlines

(http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/milesbuzz/1177334-special-credit-card-offers-master-thread.html)


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 31, 2012)

hahaha...
Read a thread with 275 posts - uh, NO.

Some people are being offered free room certs for $300o in spending while others must spend $5000. That seems targeted to me.

Credit cards. Here is an old post where different people were getting different results from the same link.  May not be targeted.


----------



## mike2200 (Jan 31, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> hahaha...
> Read a thread with 275 posts - uh, NO.
> 
> I take it you didn't read the 1st Post on the thread BECAUSE that list all of the credit card offers...
> ...


----------



## m61376 (Jan 31, 2012)

mike2200 said:


> thinze3 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha...
> ...


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 31, 2012)

m61376 said:


> I get page not found when I click on the link



Click on the link in Post #27


----------



## mike2200 (Jan 31, 2012)

m61376 said:


> mike2200 said:
> 
> 
> > I get page not found when I click on the link
> ...


----------



## gwhamm (Jan 31, 2012)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Click on the link in Post #27



When I continue to read in this thread I find a reference in post #30 that states this offer ended 11/30/11.  I'm looking a get a new Marriott card & it appears that 50K points will be the best offer available at this time.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there a thread there that keeps track of all the point transfer bonus offers (like 20-50% additional points with transfers that are offered periodically)?


----------



## m61376 (Feb 1, 2012)

gwhamm said:


> When I continue to read in this thread I find a reference in post #30 that states this offer ended 11/30/11.  I'm looking a get a new Marriott card & it appears that 50K points will be the best offer available at this time.



I know, I read that, and then other more recent posts that seem to indicate it is still running, but  got nowhere with a rep. trying to get it applied. If you find anything, please post back or PM me- thanks


----------



## mike2200 (Feb 1, 2012)

m61376 said:


> I know, I read that, and then other more recent posts that seem to indicate it is still running, but  got nowhere with a rep. trying to get it applied. If you find anything, please post back or PM me- thanks



MY wife and I each opened an account in Dec/Jan and had no problem receiving the 70k in points there is a screen shot of the offer at the below site, once approved for the CC you can contact Chase via the CS email on the CC web page that shows your account and reconfirm the offer etc.  that is how lots of other people have done it with no problem.  Good Luck

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/17432563-post204.html


----------



## m61376 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks!

Another question for the cc experts- the free category 1-4 hotel certificate- does the account holder have to check in, or can I allow someone else to use it (as in gifting- not selling)?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2012)

mike2200 said:


> MY wife and I each opened an account in Dec/Jan and had no problem receiving the 70k in points there is a screen shot of the offer at the below site, once approved for the CC you can contact Chase via the CS email on the CC web page that shows your account and reconfirm the offer etc.  that is how lots of other people have done it with no problem.  Good Luck
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/17432563-post204.html



My wife just signed up tonight, fingers crossed that she gets the 70K in points.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2012)

m61376 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Another question for the cc experts- the free category 1-4 hotel certificate- does the account holder have to check in, or can I allow someone else to use it (as in gifting- not selling)?



We've put our kids' names on the reservations and they've stayed in the rooms, but we haven't tried it with anyone who has a different last name.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just sent an email on the secure message center on my chase online account and they will honor the 70,000 points, even though on the phone they insisted it was only 50,000. I waited until a couple of transactions posted and then sent them a message. 

Thanks Dioxide, I followed the advice on the thread that the link you sent me was on.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 9, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> My wife just signed up tonight, fingers crossed that she gets the 70K in points.



Was her name already on another card from your account?  Mine is.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 9, 2012)

m61376 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Another question for the cc experts- the free category 1-4 hotel certificate- does the account holder have to check in, or can I allow someone else to use it (as in gifting- not selling)?



You are not supposed to have anyone else's name alone, but the old add their name because, "He or she will be checking in before I get there" trick usually avoids any questions.

My brother was stranded on the road one night and I was able to do sort of the same thing.  The hotel allowed me to go to marriott.com and reserve a room on points  and then allowed him to check in.  I had the hotel manager on the phone and she let him in as soon as she could see the ressie on her comouter, almost instantaneously.  His credit card was not working and was not required by the manager because mine was on the ressie.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 10, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> I received an email a couple of days ago stating this:
> From February 1 through March 31, 2012, spend $1,500 a month for two months and get A FREE NIGHT E-CERTIFICATE at any category 1-4 hotel.* E-Certificates must be redeemed within 6 months of the issue date. Every time you use your Marriott Rewards® Credit Card, you're closer to a special free night stay.
> 
> If this were a Cat 1-5 cert it might be worth it.
> Are they still  offering nights credit?  I've already received one night credit for my Marriott spending.


Weird, because when I logged into Marriott.com earlier tonight, it said I had enough points for 5 free nights at a category 1-4 hotel. I thought this was odd as I have many MRP - mch more then 5 nights at a Cat 4...
But I just looked now and it is gone!
I should have print screened it!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 10, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> Was her name already on another card from your account?  Mine is.



Only as an authorized user, not a co-account owner. She received her card today and called to activate. An actual human activated it and did confirm her 70K in points upon first use. We will double check to make sure she receives them. She already received the free cat 1-4 certificate in her MR account from the account approval.


----------



## gwhamm (Feb 10, 2012)

*70k Offer is still available*

I just completed a phone application by calling the number on the link previously provided in this thread, 1-800-794-4097.  I was instantly approved for an account and will receive 70K MRPs with my first card use and a 1 night category 1-4 certificate.

Just wanted to let folks know that this is offer is still viable.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 11, 2012)

gwhamm said:


> I just completed a phone application by calling the number on the link previously provided in this thread, 1-800-794-4097.  I was instantly approved for an account and will receive 70K MRPs with my first card use and a 1 night category 1-4 certificate.
> 
> Just wanted to let folks know that this is offer is still viable.



I just had my wife call that same number to apply, she was instantly approved and was also told that she would get the 70k points.

I applied online a few weeks ago for the 50k offer and received the card, just sent an email asking for the benefit of the 70k offer, we'll see what happens.

Which leads me to a more general question.  Lets say I have each of my inlaws apply for the 70k card.  Assuming they are approved, is there any way my family could get the benefit of their 140k points?  They dont really travel and would be happy to transfer the points to my account, or to my wife's account.  Is there any way to do that, either directly (by way of a transfer) or indirectly, by having them make the reservation and then we could check in? I am not familiar enough with the MRP program to know how this works/ what is permitted, so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 11, 2012)

hipslo said:


> I just had my wife call that same number to apply, she was instantly approved and was also told that she would get the 70k points.
> 
> I applied online a few weeks ago for the 50k offer and received the card, just sent an email asking for the benefit of the 70k offer, we'll see what happens.
> 
> Which leads me to a more general question.  Lets say I have each of my inlaws apply for the 70k card.  Assuming they are approved, is there any way my family could get the benefit of their 140k points?  They dont really travel and would be happy to transfer the points to my account, or to my wife's account.  Is there any way to do that, either directly (by way of a transfer) or indirectly, by having them make the reservation and then we could check in? I am not familiar enough with the MRP program to know how this works/ what is permitted, so any input would be appreciated.


They can make the reservation for you and then add your name to the resie.
I do not know if Marriott charges $$ or limits the number of points per year you an transfer between accounts


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 11, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> They can make the reservation for you and then add your name to the resie.
> I do not know if Marriott charges $$ or limits the number of points per year you an transfer between accounts



I know that spouses can transfer between accounts at the time of reward redemption only. There is no fee to do so. I don't know if non spouses can transfer between accounts.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 12, 2012)

m61376 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Another question for the cc experts- the free category 1-4 hotel certificate- does the account holder have to check in, or can I allow someone else to use it (as in gifting- not selling)?



I recently made a reservation using a free night and you have to call to do this; you can't book these on-line; and they told me the person whose name is on the account has to "be in the room".  Can that be in spirit?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 12, 2012)

dmharris said:


> I recently made a reservation using a free night and you have to call to do this; you can't book these on-line; and they told me the person whose name is on the account has to "be in the room".  Can that be in spirit?



You shouldn't have to call. My wife just recently made a reservation with a cat 1-4 cert and did it online. She started the reservation indicating she was using points and when it got to the end it indicated that it would use the free cert. The cert was then attached to the reservation. There should be no need to call to make the reservation.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks Dioxide, I'll give it a try; still have more to use.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 1, 2012)

mike2200 said:


> MY wife and I each opened an account in Dec/Jan and had no problem receiving the 70k in points there is a screen shot of the offer at the below site, once approved for the CC you can contact Chase via the CS email on the CC web page that shows your account and reconfirm the offer etc.  that is how lots of other people have done it with no problem.  Good Luck
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/17432563-post204.html



Just wanted to say thanks- the 70,000 points posted to my account. It is funny because it shows up as 50,000 points for the VISA promotion on the cc site, but 70,000 points additional were credited as soon as the statement posted. Nice way to start accumulating points!


----------



## hipslo (Mar 1, 2012)

m61376 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks- the 70,000 points posted to my account. It is funny because it shows up as 50,000 points for the VISA promotion on the cc site, but 70,000 points additional were credited as soon as the statement posted. Nice way to start accumulating points!



Same here - times two - one card for me, one for my wife, 140k points.  Already enough for 5 nights in a cat 7 hotel - amazing!


----------



## jin (Mar 2, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> I recently reported an example where I reserved a Cat 1 Marriott TP using a Cat 1-4 cert.  The TP is charging $249 plus tax for that weekend.  Also locally, this JW Marriott in Houston and this Marriott in Sugarland are Cat 4's.  You just have to spend them from  wisely.



Funny you brought this up.  We just used our free night certif at the jw in Houston on the way back from the Grand Luxxe in Mexico -- I was surprised it was only cat 4 and thought it was good value!  Pete


----------



## NJDave (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone get a bonus offer for a cat 1 - 4 cert. for spending over the next couple of months this year.  Members on Flyertalk mentioned that they received offers.  I haven't received it yet.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Feb 20, 2013)

*phone numner no longer works*

called the 1800 number and recorded message said no longer available for phone application - oh well.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone find out any info. on whether there is an offer for this year?


----------

